# CPEC row: Congress calls on PM Modi to question China over ‘threat’



## nadeemkhan110

World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.

With a think tank from Beijing stating that China would have to get involved if India threatens the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Balochistan, theCongress on Monday called on Prime Minister Narendra Modi to question the Chinese Government over the ‘meaning’ behind the warning.

Speaking to ANI here, Congress leader Manish Tewari said that if ultimately the CPEC is going to threaten India, then the Centre needs to stand up to it.

“PM Modi should ask the Chinese that what exactly do they mean by ‘intervene’. After all, the think tank which has written this article is closely related with the Chinese state and the Chinese establishment. So PM Modi should ask the Chinese government that what the meaning of this threat is,” he said.

Earlier, the director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR) revealed that Prime Minister Modi’s reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day address is the latest concern for China.

Stating that China fears India may use “anti-government” elements in Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion project, the director stated that if the ‘plot’ causes any damage to the CPEC, then they will have to get involved.

Meanwhile, Baloch and Sindhi leaders held a joint protest against the ongoing CPEC in Balochistan outside the Chinese Embassy in London.

They claimed that thousands of people were displaced to facilitate a wide array of projects under the CPEC without a proper plan of rehabilitation or providing any compensation.

World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.

“It is a project of capture on our land and coastal lines. This is not an economic project. It is a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis. We will never agree to this project,” he added.

The USD 46 billion economic pact has been projected as a major boost for the economy by the Pakistan government, but locals in Balochistan say they have not benefited one bit from the CPEC.
Source: http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/balochistan-activists-cpec-row-congress-calls-on-pm-modi-to-question-china-over-threat-3001786/


----------



## X-2.

Why modi and party scared of cpec ??
Because cpec is shark and chahbar is tiny fish
There is not chances of chahbar project to complete dew to many reasons at least not on time wd cpec 
The outcome of cpec is alarming for enemies of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## barbarosa

nadeemkhan110 said:


> World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.
> 
> With a think tank from Beijing stating that China would have to get involved if India threatens the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Balochistan, theCongress on Monday called on Prime Minister Narendra Modi to question the Chinese Government over the ‘meaning’ behind the warning.
> 
> Speaking to ANI here, Congress leader Manish Tewari said that if ultimately the CPEC is going to threaten India, then the Centre needs to stand up to it.
> 
> “PM Modi should ask the Chinese that what exactly do they mean by ‘intervene’. After all, the think tank which has written this article is closely related with the Chinese state and the Chinese establishment. So PM Modi should ask the Chinese government that what the meaning of this threat is,” he said.
> 
> Earlier, the director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR) revealed that Prime Minister Modi’s reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day address is the latest concern for China.
> 
> Stating that China fears India may use “anti-government” elements in Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion project, the director stated that if the ‘plot’ causes any damage to the CPEC, then they will have to get involved.
> 
> Meanwhile, Baloch and Sindhi leaders held a joint protest against the ongoing CPEC in Balochistan outside the Chinese Embassy in London.
> 
> They claimed that thousands of people were displaced to facilitate a wide array of projects under the CPEC without a proper plan of rehabilitation or providing any compensation.
> 
> World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.
> 
> “It is a project of capture on our land and coastal lines. This is not an economic project. It is a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis. We will never agree to this project,” he added.
> 
> The USD 46 billion economic pact has been projected as a major boost for the economy by the Pakistan government, but locals in Balochistan say they have not benefited one bit from the CPEC.
> Source: http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/balochistan-activists-cpec-row-congress-calls-on-pm-modi-to-question-china-over-threat-3001786/


I wonder that CPEC,
Why Modi?
Why Congress party of India?
Why Hindu leader of Baloch Sindhi alliance in London?
While the project of Pak China, both nuke power of the world,
Concern of India.
It show that India is the SP of this region and Pk China are it's colonies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

“PM Modi should ask the Chinese that what exactly do they mean by ‘intervene’. After all, the think tank which has written this article is closely related with the Chinese state and the Chinese establishment. So PM Modi should ask the Chinese government that what the meaning of this threat is,” he said.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-row...ion-china-over-‘threat’.446535/#ixzz4IifL6K3T


By "intervene" they mean "penetrate" and that too without any lubrication. 

On a serious note, it would mean slicing off the top - starting from the left (visualise the map) from Uttarakhand, going down half way slicing through Uttar Pradesh, going through Rajhistan and slicing off Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## MadDog

As I have mentioned numerous times, Indian regime is baffled and confused and thus acting immaturely, they are perplexed at the swift speed of CPEC related projects, involvement of China in the region and at Pakistan's calm and focused behavior with respect to diplomatic support to Kashmiris !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Donald Trump

X-2. said:


> Why modi and party scared of cpec ??
> Because cpec is shark and chahbar is tiny fish
> There is not chances of chahbar project to complete dew to many reasons at least not on time wd cpec
> The outcome of cpec is alarming for enemies of Pakistan


Not scared dude. Modi is the last person to be scared! It is about the fact that China is making its CPEC in DISPUTED TERRITORY!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

The message is clear don't mess with us






The protesters We're they saying the above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donald Trump

MadDog said:


> As I have mentioned numerous times, Indian regime is baffled and confused and thus acting immaturely, they are perplexed at the swift speed of CPEC related projects, involvement of China in the region and at Pakistan's calm and focused behavior with respect to diplomatic support to Kashmiris !!!


Really? 'Baffled'? 'Immature'?  You choice of words is pretty amusing! Lol! 

And aren't you ashamed of letting thousands of Chinese build colonies permanently for themselves in GB and Balochistan for the ostensible reason of 'execution' and 'maintenance' of projects? A Pakistani poster himself mentioned that he needed a permit to enter the Chinese settlements in GB!  You guys can't even enter your own area anymore! Wow! Will GB and parts of Balochistan soon become an autonomous region of China like Tibet? Only time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

nadeemkhan110 said:


> World Sindhi Congress


Dude, don't make BS threads based on Indian links with misleading titles "CONGRESS ". Indians are retarded, Who the fucks cares about World sindhi congress. This is called *"Yellow Journalism"*. Indian's excel at this.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## General General

The protest contained 15-20 people who talked among themselves for a couple of hours, then posed for a camera after which they left. It was mentioned in the East End standard, a local tabloid. They should have put an effort into it if they were to attract any attention whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

nadeemkhan110 said:


> World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.
> 
> With a think tank from Beijing stating that China would have to get involved if India threatens the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Balochistan, theCongress on Monday called on Prime Minister Narendra Modi to question the Chinese Government over the ‘meaning’ behind the warning.
> 
> Speaking to ANI here, Congress leader Manish Tewari said that if ultimately the CPEC is going to threaten India, then the Centre needs to stand up to it.
> 
> “PM Modi should ask the Chinese that what exactly do they mean by ‘intervene’. After all, the think tank which has written this article is closely related with the Chinese state and the Chinese establishment. So PM Modi should ask the Chinese government that what the meaning of this threat is,” he said.
> 
> Earlier, the director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR) revealed that Prime Minister Modi’s reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day address is the latest concern for China.
> 
> Stating that China fears India may use “anti-government” elements in Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion project, the director stated that if the ‘plot’ causes any damage to the CPEC, then they will have to get involved.
> 
> Meanwhile, Baloch and Sindhi leaders held a joint protest against the ongoing CPEC in Balochistan outside the Chinese Embassy in London.
> 
> They claimed that thousands of people were displaced to facilitate a wide array of projects under the CPEC without a proper plan of rehabilitation or providing any compensation.
> 
> World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.
> 
> “It is a project of capture on our land and coastal lines. This is not an economic project. It is a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis. We will never agree to this project,” he added.
> 
> The USD 46 billion economic pact has been projected as a major boost for the economy by the Pakistan government, but locals in Balochistan say they have not benefited one bit from the CPEC.
> Source: http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/balochistan-activists-cpec-row-congress-calls-on-pm-modi-to-question-china-over-threat-3001786/


Still don't understand , why India spending millions of dollar on Anti-CPEC campaign. Calling WEST, holding meetings and seminar . Issue venomous statements against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Has China left anything to imagination??!?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## H!TchHiker

Donald Trump said:


> Really? 'Baffled'? 'Immature'?  You choice of words is pretty amusing! Lol!
> 
> And aren't you ashamed of letting thousands of Chinese build colonies permanently for themselves in GB and Balochistan for the ostensible reason of 'execution' and 'maintenance' of projects? A Pakistani poster himself mentioned that he needed a permit to enter the Chinese settlements in GB!  You guys can't even enter your own area anymore! Wow! Will GB and parts of Balochistan soon become an autonomous region of China like Tibet? Only time will tell.


how much care do Indians have for pakistan ...Oh my GOD never knew it.Filled with emotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## X-2.

Donald Trump said:


> Not scared dude. Modi is the last person to be scared! It is about the fact that China is making its CPEC in DISPUTED TERRITORY!


Lol,india itself is disputed land ,asam Ahmadabad,nagaland Punjab all freedom seeker so give them right 
U can't even imagine of GB or Ak as disputed land ,only disputed land is jamu and Kashmir and it's struggle on his peak and it will be free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

with freedom movement in kashmir gaining momentum, indian assets in balchuchistan being captured by the PA, indian political party MQM is being thrashed hard by the rangers, speedy development of the CPEC, indian funded TTP washed out of pakistan modi has many things to worry about. they still have their man as the PM of pak but he is also under pressure by the IK. one man has turned the situation in favour of pakistan and that is raheel sharif. what will happen once he retires??will the new COAS continue to work like raheel or like those before him? changing military uniform patterns yearly, being a good US stooge, getting filthy rich etc?the fate of pakistan will be decided in this november


----------



## Dil Pakistan

The statement from China means only one thing: Threats To CPEC Are Real (A Clear and Present Danger).

Chinese have a very understated foreign policy approach. Such a loud statement is totally uncharacteristic of them. For this reason they have sent out a loud clear message.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

X-2. said:


> Why modi and party scared of cpec ??


That is one important question that needs through analysis. There are many reasons but form purely economic point of view, india never liked any of its neighbor get more developed than itself. On that count, india even created LTTE terrorists and marred SriLanka in civil war; only to prevent SriLanka become another Singapore. In indian mentality anyone more economically developed would cause discontent within multi ethnic and multi religious "india" which is fraught with discontent and wants to break away.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## risingsinga

HAKIKAT said:


> Has China left anything to imagination??!?


I think it is pretty clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wiseone2

idune said:


> That is one important question that needs through analysis. There are many reasons but form purely economic point of view, india never liked any of its neighbor get more developed than itself. On that count, india even created LTTE terrorists and marred SriLanka in civil war; only to prevent SriLanka become another Singapore. In indian mentality anyone more economically developed would cause discontent within multi ethnic and multi religious "india" which is fraught with discontent and wants to break away.



sri lanka is more prosperous than india. while india has fished in troubled waters of sri lanka the ruling sinhala politicians bare full blame for the duration of the conflict.


----------



## X-2.

idune said:


> That is one important question that needs through analysis. There are many reasons but form purely economic point of view, india never liked any of its neighbor get more developed than itself. On that count, india even created LTTE terrorists and marred SriLanka in civil war; only to prevent SriLanka become another Singapore. In indian mentality anyone more economically developed would cause discontent within multi ethnic and multi religious "india" which is fraught with discontent and wants to break away.


Good analysis on one of its string 
Even they know the invested in millions in blouchistan to separate from Pakistan but they are failed & money is wasted ,dreams failed and now u will see gawader is security and financial hub of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

The recently concluded American-Indo military pact which is clearly aimed at chocking Indian ocean for CPEC by deploying sea assets in great numbers, is actually a very good thing as far as Pakistan is concerned. By clearly and openly declaring American-Indo military cooperation, Pakistan and China are no longer bound to keep the CPEC as "economic" only venture. To protect this "economic" project, the "military" aspects is now needed to counter the American-Indo alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

CPEC will destroy further businesses in India these all were lies from India chabhar is big deal etc fact is CPEC connects with more trade hungry countries than chabhar to poor Afghanis whom india has to pay for

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## footmarks

China will spend $45Bn, Chinese companies, Chinese engineers will do all construction work, Chinese companies will operate highways (collect toll tax once operational), chinese companies will transit their goods through this corridor to middle east and beyond, Chinese companies will import natural gas and other raw materials through this corridor at a cheaper rate. What will pakistan do? Provide cheap labor and security. Maybe a few hotels along the roads, a few brothels to entertain chinese and a few Chinese restaurants to feed them.

Game changer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

footmarks said:


> China will spend $45Bn, Chinese companies, Chinese engineers will do all construction work, Chinese companies will operate highways (collect toll tax once operational), chinese companies will transit their goods through this corridor to middle east and beyond, Chinese companies will import natural gas and other raw materials through this corridor at a cheaper rate. What will pakistan do? Provide cheap labor and security. Maybe a few hotels along the roads, a few brothels to entertain chinese and a few Chinese restaurants to feed them.
> 
> Game changer



Well said, but Pakistan police already beat up some Chinese workers for drinking alcohol as well.


----------



## Skywalker

Donald Trump said:


> Really? 'Baffled'? 'Immature'?  You choice of words is pretty amusing! Lol!
> 
> And aren't you ashamed of letting thousands of Chinese build colonies permanently for themselves in GB and Balochistan for the ostensible reason of 'execution' and 'maintenance' of projects? A Pakistani poster himself mentioned that he needed a permit to enter the Chinese settlements in GB!  You guys can't even enter your own area anymore! Wow! Will GB and parts of Balochistan soon become an autonomous region of China like Tibet? Only time will tell.


I can only expect a dumb reply from Donald dumb I mean Donald trump.



footmarks said:


> China will spend $45Bn, Chinese companies, Chinese engineers will do all construction work, Chinese companies will operate highways (collect toll tax once operational), chinese companies will transit their goods through this corridor to middle east and beyond, Chinese companies will import natural gas and other raw materials through this corridor at a cheaper rate. What will pakistan do? Provide cheap labor and security. Maybe a few hotels along the roads, a few brothels to entertain chinese and a few Chinese restaurants to feed them.
> 
> Game changer


It's our problem, why you bother, why your butt is hurting. As far as brothels are concerned nobody can beat you, you have a long history of running brothels across India, no wonder too much AIDS spread Bombay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## footmarks

Skywalker said:


> I can only expect a dumb reply from Donald dumb I mean Donald trump.
> 
> 
> It's our problem, why you bother, why your butt is hurting. As far as brothels are concerned nobody can beat you, you have a long history of running brothels across India, no wonder too much AIDS spread Bombay.



I am not bothered, I am laughing at you 

AS for history, better not go there. you will be embarrassed


----------



## punit

HAIDER said:


> Still don't understand , why India spending millions of dollar on Anti-CPEC campaign. Calling WEST, holding meetings and seminar . Issue venomous statements against Pakistan.


WHY CHINA IS making so much noise over presence of others in south china sea ?


----------



## WAJsal

Donald Trump said:


> And aren't you ashamed of letting thousands of Chinese build colonies permanently for themselves in GB and Balochistan for the ostensible reason of 'execution' and 'maintenance' of projects? A Pakistani poster himself mentioned that he needed a permit to enter the Chinese settlements in GB!  You guys can't even enter your own area anymore! Wow! Will GB and parts of Balochistan soon become an autonomous region of China like Tibet? Only time will tell.


Stop trolling man, Chinese Engineers are only present in Pakistan. There are no Chinese settlements, Chinese Engineers stay in Hotels and other government provided facilities. Obviously you will have proof of what you are talking about and obviously share it. Obviously you will know more than a Gilgiti, who is aware of the ground realities. 
I know CPEC hurts, you don't like the idea but you gotta live with it. Lying wont help, you know.



Donald Trump said:


> Not scared dude. Modi is the last person to be scared! It is about the fact that China is making its CPEC in DISPUTED TERRITORY!


Cry all you want. China is not making anything in GB, except upgrading KKH. I didn't know India had a problem with a Highway. Or any development in Pakistan is hurting to see?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xyxmt

Donald Trump said:


> Really? 'Baffled'? 'Immature'?  You choice of words is pretty amusing! Lol!
> 
> And aren't you ashamed of letting thousands of Chinese build colonies permanently for themselves in GB and Balochistan for the ostensible reason of 'execution' and 'maintenance' of projects? A Pakistani poster himself mentioned that he needed a permit to enter the Chinese settlements in GB! * You guys can't even enter your own area anymore! Wow!* Will GB and parts of Balochistan soon become an autonomous region of China like Tibet? Only time will tell.



Are you stupid or trying to pretend stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skywalker

footmarks said:


> I am not bothered, I am laughing at you
> 
> AS for history, better not go there. you will be embarrassed


We all know who will have the last laugh, so much obsession, keep burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Off topic but found this report by Indian media on torture done by the army on people of Azad kashmir ! Indian media is so dumb showing footage of Karachi operation


----------



## HAIDER

punit said:


> WHY CHINA IS making so much noise over presence of others in south china sea ?


They have reason and pre 48 maps... @Chinese-Dragon


----------



## ThaniOruvan

What threat did China issue ? There is none.
Chinese leadership don't have the balls to issue a direct threat to India on Balochistan because if Balochistan attrocities are going to be proved then china will be left red-faced in front of the world. "So you intervened to only safeguard your economic interests despite those human rights violations ?" will be the question which china will be facing. And, China needs India on its side on SCS verdict. So china won't dare to issue a direct threat. Things they will do are sleazy 'concern raisings' and girly 'condemns'.

India has all rights to intervene/disturb/disrupt/influence all that is happening inside its illegally occupied territory. India must persuade the world and create immense pressure on Pakistan until they implode. They will...


----------



## kamrananvaar

Donald Trump said:


> Not scared dude. Modi is the last person to be scared! It is about the fact that China is making its CPEC in DISPUTED TERRITORY!


dudu what disputed territory !!!! its in pakistan , and modi the terrorist is scared shitless



ThaniOruvan said:


> What threat did China issue ? There is none.
> Chinese leadership don't have the balls to issue a direct threat to India on Balochistan because if Balochistan attrocities are going to be proved then china will be left red-faced in front of the world. "So you intervened to only safeguard your economic interests despite those human rights violations ?" will be the question which china will be facing. And, China needs India on its side on SCS verdict. So china won't dare to issue a direct threat. Things they will do are sleazy 'concern raisings' and girly 'condemns'.
> 
> India has all rights to intervene/disturb/disrupt/influence all that is happening inside its illegally occupied territory. India must persuade the world and create immense pressure on Pakistan until they implode. They will...


india has no rights to do terrorist activities in pakistan


----------



## newb3e

ThaniOruvan said:


> What threat did China issue ? There is none.
> Chinese leadership don't have the balls to issue a direct threat to India on Balochistan because if Balochistan attrocities are going to be proved then china will be left red-faced in front of the world. "So you intervened to only safeguard your economic interests despite those human rights violations ?" will be the question which china will be facing. And, China needs India on its side on SCS verdict. So china won't dare to issue a direct threat. Things they will do are sleazy 'concern raisings' and girly 'condemns'.
> 
> India has all rights to intervene/disturb/disrupt/influence all that is happening inside its illegally occupied territory. India must persuade the world and create immense pressure on Pakistan until they implode. They will...



You smoke some crazy shit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770076311557541888
The "protest" for anyone whose wandering. 


approximately *15 people* of the entire British-Balochi community showed up.

They are shouting more for India and Modi, than for their own homeland Balochistan.
Theres only like 5 people *saying, not even shouting* Balochistan!
The chachas on the right don't even care, they are just casually having a conversation
The entire protest is in the middle of a traffic island 
They also speak in Urdu/hindi rather than their native language Balochi, or Pashto

This is more a failure of Indian propaganda, how much do you want to bet that those people were paid to show up to this protest, and they dont even care!

Also why protest outside the Chinese embassy? Why not the Pakistani one?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

risingsinga said:


> I think it is pretty clear.



Long time, no see.....You don't visit PDF quite now....All okay?


----------



## HAIDER

Guess where the trade route is going.....reaching out Russia, central republics...


----------



## GenerallyKhan

Kash_Ninja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770076311557541888
> The "protest" for anyone whose wandering.
> 
> 
> approximately *15 people* of the entire British-Balochi community showed up.
> 
> They are shouting more for India and Modi, than for their own homeland Balochistan.
> Theres only like 5 people *saying, not even shouting* Balochistan!
> The chachas on the right don't even care, they are just casually having a conversation
> The entire protest is in the middle of a traffic island
> They also speak in Urdu/hindi rather than their native language Balochi, or Pashto
> 
> This is more a failure of Indian propaganda, how much do you want to bet that those people were paid to show up to this protest, and they dont even care!
> 
> Also why protest outside the Chinese embassy? Why not the Pakistani one?




The "protest" is how these people score their free chai.

On a side note, Pakistan doesn't even need to respond to these people, a chance meeting with BNP and UKIP will open their eyes to the reality.


----------



## ThaniOruvan

kamrananvaar said:


> india has no rights to do terrorist activities in pakistan



If trying to reclaim our land is terrorism then so be it.


----------



## GenerallyKhan

ThaniOruvan said:


> If trying to reclaim our land is terrorism then so be it.




First, hold referendum in Kashmir, as UNSC resolution 47 asks you to, so the world can be determine what the Kashmiri people want. As it stands, India is an occupying force in Kashmir with a long list of human rights abuses to boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

xyxmt said:


> Are you stupid or trying to pretend stupid



Hey he is born stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThaniOruvan

GenerallyKhan said:


> First, hold referendum in Kashmir, as UNSC resolution 47 asks you to, so the world can be determine what the Kashmiri people want. As it stands, India is an occupying force in Kashmir with a long list of human rights abuses to boot.



Get your facts right.
Referendum is to be held in all of Kashmir (J and K, Pakistan Occupied Kashmir and Aksai Chin).

For that,

1. First, Pakistan should vacate.
2. Then, China should vacate.
3. Finally, a referendum can take place in the state of Jammu and Kashmir.

Pakistanis try to spread a propaganda that referendum is to take place only in J and K which is not true.
Now, I am not going to waste any more time with a misinformed brat. Read real history and talk in this forum.
I am sure your kind is the majority here.


----------



## GenerallyKhan

ThaniOruvan said:


> Get your facts right.
> Referendum is to be held in all of Kashmir (J and K, Pakistan Occupied Kashmir and Aksai Chin).
> 
> For that,
> 
> 1. First, Pakistan should vacate.
> 2. Then, China should vacate.
> 3. Finally, a referendum can take place in the state of Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> Pakistanis try to spread a propaganda that referendum is to take place only in J and K which is not true.
> Now, I am not going to waste any more time with a misinformed brat. Read real history and talk in this forum.
> I am sure your kind is the majority here.





Another deluded Indian with his head in the sand.






*Reality*:

1. Pakistan was asked to withdraw *tribesmen* and they are long gone.

2. India was asked to keep troop levels to a minimum, currently close to a million Indian troops are stationed in Kashmir who are involved in mass killings of innocent people, and mass graves have been discovered in Kashmir, rapes and blinding peaceful protesters with pellet guns. This is not what I'm saying, this is what the world is saying. Then there is the regular torture of average Kashmiri:






3. AFSPA (Armed Forces Special Powers Act), the emergency law governing Kashmir, is the most draconian document in human history. Again, even your own people are saying it. The list of human rights abuses India has indulged in Kashmir is so great that it cannot be summed up.

Only weak people resort to personal attacks. I have facts on my side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

ThaniOruvan said:


> What threat did China issue ? There is none.


Yeah there is reason why Congress is calling Modi because the dumbos can't decipher the the warning.



ThaniOruvan said:


> India has all rights to intervene/disturb/disrupt/influence all that is happening inside its illegally occupied territory. India must persuade the world and create immense pressure on Pakistan until they implode. They will...


That would be a good start. Try it


----------



## tarrar

Modi has gone completely crazy sob by now directly interfering in the province by launching Baloch language news in India, what bullshit is this.


----------



## Skywalker

footmarks said:


> I am not bothered, I am laughing at you
> 
> AS for history, better not go there. you will be embarrassed


You are not bothered yet you still discuss the same topic, you and your kind have so much obsession about Pakistan and ISI that I can't find any example anywhere else. Whatever our history s much better than yours, don't get there otherwise I can give you history lessons about your ancestors.


----------



## ThaniOruvan

GenerallyKhan said:


> Another deluded Indian with his head in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reality*:
> 
> 1. Pakistan was asked to withdraw *tribesmen* and they are long gone.
> 
> 2. India was asked to keep troop levels to a minimum, currently close to a million Indian troops are stationed in Kashmir who are involved in mass killings of innocent people, and mass graves have been discovered in Kashmir, rapes and blinding peaceful protesters with pellet guns. This is not what I'm saying, this is what the world is saying. Then there is the regular torture of average Kashmiri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. AFSPA (Armed Forces Special Powers Act), the emergency law governing Kashmir, is the most draconian document in human history. Again, even your own people are saying it. The list of human rights abuses India has indulged in Kashmir is so great that it cannot be summed up.
> 
> Only weak people resort to personal attacks. I have facts on my side.



Just another brainwashed twat. That's all you are. Cut the crap....It is getting horrible post after post for all the BS that they are loaded with.


----------



## GenerallyKhan

@Oscar @WebMaster @Horus Is name calling now appropriate on this serious forum? Appreciate if you can sort out the troll above.

Thanks.


----------



## ghameed

GenerallyKhan said:


> @Oscar Is name calling now appropriate on this serious forum? Appreciate if you can sort out the troll above.
> 
> Thanks.



says someone who has a terrorist on his display pic ....lolllzzzz


----------



## GenerallyKhan

ghameed said:


> says someone who has a terrorist on his display pic ....lolllzzzz




*Correction: Separatist leader*


----------



## ghameed

GenerallyKhan said:


> *Correction: Separatist leader*



*Correction : a two-bit terrorist with a 'shouk' for social media who was rightly put down by the army ....*


----------



## somebozo

CPEC is becoming new Indian national obsession

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GenerallyKhan

ghameed said:


> *Correction : a two-bit terrorist with a 'shouk' for social media who was rightly put down by the army ....*




Many in the international media call Burhan Wani a *separatist leader*. No need to be overly emotional about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


>


both seem alive and well, doesn't look like any fatal beating, if anything the perps were being lashed with cane and belt. Unlike the the video that we all have seen where the PA soldier shoot the perps with g3's.



somebozo said:


> CPEC is becoming new Indian national obsession


Actually barely anyone in India knows of the project....


----------



## somebozo

ghameed said:


> *Correction : a two-bit terrorist with a 'shouk' for social media who was rightly put down by the army ....*



Two bit terrorist caused a massive uprising in Kashmir..
You just pray that one day Jinnah 2.0 is nor born in Kashmir...because that will tear India three new gapes!



MilSpec said:


> both seem alive and well, doesn't look like any fatal beating, if anything the perps were being lashed with cane and belt. Unlike the the video that we all have seen where the PA soldier shoot the perps with g3's.
> 
> 
> Actually barely anyone in India knows of the project....



And martians are writing about it on Indian media!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> Many in the international media call Burhan Wani a *separatist leader*. No need to be overly emotional about it.


Many? 
It is designated a terrorist organisation by India, the European Union and the United States. Who in their right mind would refer to a two bit terrorist as a *separatist leader*.?



somebozo said:


> And martians are writing about it on Indian media!



24hr new networks also show bits about monkeys creating ruckus in cities... that doesn't mean the nation really cares. But then again whom am I trying to reason with, my bad.



GenerallyKhan said:


> First, hold referendum in Kashmir, as UNSC resolution 47 asks you to, so the world can be determine what the Kashmiri people want. As it stands, India is an occupying force in Kashmir with a long list of human rights abuses to boot.


Welcome to the forum, before asking for referendum read about the pre-requisites. 

https://defence.pk/threads/kashmir-plebiscite-and-un-security-council-resolution.215581/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Many?
> It is designated a terrorist organisation by India, the European Union and the United States. Who in their right mind would refer to a two bit terrorist as a *separatist leader*.?




You answered the query yourself: people in their right mind call Burhan Wani a *separatist leader*. The designations are political considering Narendra Modi was barred by US, UK, and EU until 2012. We all know the story of Mandela.


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> You answered the query yourself: people in their right mind call Burhan Wani a *separatist leader*. The designations are political considering Narendra Modi was barred by US, UK, and EU until 2012. We all know the story of Mandela.


Well now, even simple comprehension is suspect... 
And I don't really blame you, good terrorist, bad terrorist is a key feature for Planet Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghameed

somebozo said:


> Two bit terrorist caused a massive uprising in Kashmir..
> You just pray that one day Jinnah 2.0 is nor born in Kashmir...because that will tear India three new gapes!



Not really...anybody anti national will be gunned down if he resorts to violence...as simple as that...and that has been the policy of both Pakistan and India ..so don't try to preach as if you guys give democratic space for sedition or anti-national dissent, especially through violence


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Well now, even simple comprehension is suspect...
> And I don't really blame you, good terrorist, bad terrorist is a key feature for Planet Pakistan.




Is Mukti Bahini, which India supported, terrorist? If not, then how can one consider these freedom loving separatist leaders terrorist?

You are obviously confused in your own jingoism.


----------



## Finer

I am not surprised. CPEC is threat to Chabhar port or whatever that name is. Of course, Indians insecurity is expected at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> Is Mukti Bahini, which India supported, terrorist? If not, then how can one consider these freedom loving separatist leaders terrorist?
> 
> You are obviously confused in your own jingoism.


Mukti Bahini did not lob grenades in Islamabad, did not blow up railway stations, hotels and bakeries in lahore. And if they were indeed a terrorist organisation that formed an independent nation of Bangladesh why would your own country recognize them as a sovereign state, shouldn't Pakistan and the rest of the world denounce them as terrorist state and not recognize them as the rest of the world (minus KSA and Pakistan offcourse) treated the "Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan". .A slight bit of reading might help your cause.

As far as Jingoism, I am not the one with a terrorist on his DP, Although my DP does remind a few of the havoc the little jeep caused.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Mukti Bahini did not lob grenades in Islamabad, did not blow up railway stations, hotels and bakeries in lahore. And if they were indeed a terrorist organisation that formed an independent nation of Bangladesh why would your own country recognize them as a sovereign state, shouldn't Pakistan and the rest of the world denounce them as terrorist state and not recognize them as the rest of the world (minus KSA and Pakistan offcourse) treated the "Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan". .A slight bit of reading might help your cause.




Your arbitrary definition of how separatist leaders must act is passé. Mandela and IRA do not fit your monologue. You're also forgetting UAE and, mind you, the same Taliban are not even considered terrorist now, according to White House. You should take your own advice and do "a slight bit of reading to help your cause".


----------



## I.R.A

footmarks said:


> China will spend $45Bn, Chinese companies, Chinese engineers will do all construction work, Chinese companies will operate highways (collect toll tax once operational), chinese companies will transit their goods through this corridor to middle east and beyond, Chinese companies will import natural gas and other raw materials through this corridor at a cheaper rate. What will pakistan do? Provide cheap labor and security. Maybe a few hotels along the roads, a few brothels to entertain chinese and a few Chinese restaurants to feed them.
> 
> Game changer



India will have to take CPEC, its up to them how they want to take it ....... laying down, standing or sitting, there is no escape and no end to it........... Better not resist .......... it will hurt more because we aren't using any lubricants. Take it slowly and easily it would still hurt but once done you will enjoy it. Or to make it more easy to understand in language that is better understood in your part of the region "if you cannot stop it then enjoy it" Samaj to gay he ho gay ............ 


@Sinopakfriend is there any Chinese remedy that can help soothe the pain?


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> Your arbitrary definition of how separatist leaders must act is passé. Mandela and IRA do not fit your monologue. You're also forgetting UAE and, mind you, the same Taliban are not even considered terrorist now, according to White House. You should take your own advice and do "a slight bit of reading to help your cause".



Looks like you conveniently ignored the part of recognizing Bangladesh as a Sovereign state? If Mukti Bahini was a terror organisation, why would you recognize the state?

and

During its time in power, the Taliban regime, or "Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan", gained diplomatic recognition from only three states: the United Arab Emirates, Pakistan, and Saudi Arabia, all of which provided substantial aid. The other nations including the United Nations recognized the government of the Islamic State of Afghanistan (parts of whom were part of the United Front (Northern Alliance) as the legitimate government of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## footmarks

User said:


> India will have to take CPEC, its up to them how they want to take it ....... laying down, standing or sitting, there is no escape and no end to it........... Better not resist .......... it will hurt more because we aren't using any lubricants. Take it slowly and easily it would still hurt but once done you will enjoy it. Or to make it more easy to understand in language that is better understood in your part of the region "if you cannot stop it then enjoy it" Samaj to gay he ho gay ............
> 
> 
> @Sinopakfriend is there any Chinese remedy that can help soothe the pain?


coming from an experienced lady, who went from being a mistress to US to being a playmate of china



Skywalker said:


> You are not bothered yet you still discuss the same topic, you and your kind have so much obsession about Pakistan and ISI that I can't find any example anywhere else. Whatever our history s much better than yours, don't get there otherwise I can give you history lessons about your ancestors.


be my guest, not so long in history, your and my ancestors were same.


----------



## I.R.A

@MilSpec

Thank you for confirming ............... pains is there and as I said better not resist .............. it will help.

Now if your little ego won't mind would you explain what was objectionable content in my post compared to this



footmarks said:


> China will spend $45Bn, Chinese companies, Chinese engineers will do all construction work, Chinese companies will operate highways (collect toll tax once operational), chinese companies will transit their goods through this corridor to middle east and beyond, Chinese companies will import natural gas and other raw materials through this corridor at a cheaper rate. What will pakistan do? Provide cheap labor and security. Maybe a few hotels along the roads, *a few brothels to entertain chinese *and a few Chinese restaurants to feed them.



or this Indian sh*t



footmarks said:


> coming from an experienced lady, who went from being a mistress to US to being a playmate of china




@WAJsal


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> Thank you for confirming ............... pains is there and as I said better not resist .............. it will help.
> 
> Now if your little ego won't mind would you explain what was objectionable content in my post compared to this
> 
> 
> 
> or this Indian sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal


what's your point his post was also rated

learn to carry a discourse like a civilized person, if someone engages in filthy language report the post, you don't have to stoop to their level. Do you use such language with your friends and family. Remember, your language is the direct representation of how you were raised, if not for your sake, atleast maintain the dignity of your upbringing.


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> what's your point his post was also rated



Yeah when I highlighted that post. After you were done with my post before that, that Indian sh*ty post was there for days all the while when you were busy posting your comments on this thread. And if your excuse is you did not read it then what sort of TTC or whatever you are who does not even read the whole thread.

Your hypocrisy and bigotry is open for everyone to see. And I did not expect any lesser from an Indian. Now rate this too.

@WAJsal @WebMaster I won't ask for reversal of negative ratings but at least promote someone who is mentally stable, capable and fair to be a TTA or TTC on your forum.............. not someone who is biased and a hypocrite.



MilSpec said:


> what's your point his post was also rated
> 
> learn to carry a discourse like a civilized person, if someone engages in filthy language report the post, you don't have to stoop to their level. Do you use such language with your friends and family. Remember, your language is the direct representation of how you were raised, if not for your sake, atleast maintain the dignity of your upbringing.



Go lecture someone who does not understand you. I have been reading you and know how much fair of a person you are. So let's stop there and don't come up with lame excuses to hide your own incompetency and retarded biased mentality.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> Yeah when I highlighted that post. After you were done with my post before that, that Indian sh*ty post was there for days all the while when you were busy posting your comments on this thread. And if your excuse is you did not read it then what sort of TTC or whatever you are who does not even read the whole thread.
> 
> Your hypocrisy and bigotry is open for everyone to see. And I did not expect any lesser from an Indian. Now rate this too.
> 
> @WAJsal @WebMaster I won't ask for reversal of negative ratings but at least promote someone who is mentally stable, capable and fair to be a TTA or TTC on your forum.............. not someone who is biased and a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> Go lecture someone who does not understand you. I have been reading you and know how much fair of a person you are. So let's stop there and don't come up with lame excuses to hide your own incompetency and retarded biased mentality.


continue trolling.


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> So highlighting a hiding hypocrite is trolling? Are you that insecure? Really.



What part of reporting posts don't you get. You took it upon yourself to violate the forum regulations to insult nationality and use profanity, and now you are crying about a rating and indulging in personal insults. And in this exchange I hope you realize I haven't used a single personal comment to belittle or demean you, but you on the other hand can stop from indulging in slander, you could have just edited you post to get the rating reversed. 
@waz @Horus @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Donald Trump said:


> Really? 'Baffled'? 'Immature'?  You choice of words is pretty amusing! Lol!
> 
> And aren't you ashamed of letting thousands of Chinese build colonies permanently for themselves in GB and Balochistan for the ostensible reason of 'execution' and 'maintenance' of projects? A Pakistani poster himself mentioned that he needed a permit to enter the Chinese settlements in GB!  You guys can't even enter your own area anymore! Wow! Will GB and parts of Balochistan soon become an autonomous region of China like Tibet? Only time will tell.



Keep getting high on misinformation and brainwashing being fed to you by your media, CPEC will go in full swing and so will the regional economic integration of Central and South Asia. Your right wing regime can do nothing other than to learn to live with it !!!


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> Calling a bigot and a hypocrite a hypocrite is what I was told to do all my life. And I am not going to change for you.
> 
> Edit my post? did you even bother asking me this? You conveniently skipped the sh*tty Indian posts and started negatively rating my post first. That sh*tty Indian post was posted Tuesday meaning three days before and you were already commenting here on this thread when I joined the thread ................ why couldn't you rate him well before I highlighted your biased way of operating?
> 
> Well who am I arguing with I forgot you come from a country where sitting Ministers call other independent countries hell and ladies get charged for saying otherwise. Such behavior should have been expected of anyone who originates from that ********.


I did not see his post. it's as simple as that.My first post was on pg4 responding to his post..And when I did I rated the offensive post.


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> *I did not see his post.* it's as simple as that.My first post was on pg4 responding to his post..And when I did I rated the offensive post.



I have already questioned your credentials in GHQ for the same reason (you are a TTA and you don't read the thread before sharing your views?). I don't wish to further engage you on this.


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> I have already questioned your credentials in GHQ for the same reason (you are a TTA and you don't read the thread before sharing your views?). I don't wish to further engage you on this.


There is no mandate for me to go through every post in every thread, anyways feel free to complain as much as you want. You were in clear violation of the forum guidelines. If you have a problem with a post, there is a report button, if you want to go down in mudslinging and I come across such post I WILL RATE. You are free to complain to the mods, trust me you won't be the first or the last. Foul posts here are a dime-a-dozen, your's is no special. 

@Irfan Baloch @Horus


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> There is no mandate for me to go through every post in every thread, anyways feel free to complain as much as you want. *You were in clear violation of the forum guidelines*. If you have a problem with a post, there is a report button, if you want to go down in mudslinging and I come across such post I WILL RATE. You are free to complain to the mods, trust me you won't be the first or the last. Foul posts here are a dime-a-dozen, your's is no special.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @Horus



 I told you already don't wish to engage you further on this .......... and I believe I already advised you not to resist, see what happens when you resist you write lengthy paragraphs trying to tell other that he is no one and you are someone.

If you still wish to continue pray do highlight a single abusive word in my original post, heck its even better than your sitting Minister's statement ........... too bad you had to protest on mine and ignore Indian sh*tty statements. 



User said:


> India will have to take CPEC, its up to them how they want to take it ....... laying down, standing or sitting, there is no escape and no end to it........... Better not resist .......... it will hurt more because we aren't using any lubricants. Take it slowly and easily it would still hurt but once done you will enjoy it. Or to make it more easy to understand in language that is better understood in your part of the region "if you cannot stop it then enjoy it" Samaj to gay he ho gay ............
> 
> 
> @Sinopakfriend is there any Chinese remedy that can help soothe the pain?



*Not Impressed.*


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> I told you already don't wish to engage you further on this .......... and I believe I already advised you not to resist, see what happens when you resist you write lengthy paragraphs trying to tell other that he is no one and you are someone.
> 
> If you still wish to continue pray do highlight a single abusive word in my original post, heck its even better than your sitting Minister's statement ........... too bad you had to protest on mine and ignore Indian sh*tty statements.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Impressed.*


replace India with say Pakistan, or your family member, you still dont find your post abusive? I have dealt with more trolls than you can imagine, try playing these wordplay nonsense with someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*CPEC is nothing, India have nothing to do with CPEC. *
Indian members at PDF.

India should stop losing its sleep over this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Seriously it is hilarious Baniyas are just going wackos, All Pakistan now has to do is just internationalize Khalistan issue and Bang.

Seriously Pakistan should now declare open support for Khalistan and see what happens.


----------



## footmarks

HttpError said:


> Seriously it is hilarious Baniyas are just going wackos, All Pakistan now has to do is just internationalize Khalistan issue and Bang.
> 
> Seriously Pakistan should now declare open support for Khalistan and see what happens.


Problem is that - pakistan has such a reputation world over, that whatever cause you support, is bound to fail. Khud khalistan ke supporter support karna chhod denge, just to dissociate themselves from anything related to pakistan


----------



## HttpError

footmarks said:


> Problem is that - pakistan has such a reputation world over, that whatever cause you support, is bound to fail. Khud khalistan ke supporter support karna chhod denge, just to dissociate themselves from anything related to pakistan



But there shouldn't be any problem even with a failed attempt right ? lol Ok we will still go ahead with it.


----------



## wiseone2

GenerallyKhan said:


> Is Mukti Bahini, which India supported, terrorist? If not, then how can one consider these freedom loving separatist leaders terrorist?
> 
> You are obviously confused in your own jingoism.



The leaders of the Mukti Bahini are Bengali speaking personnel of the Pakistani army, paramilitary and police. you can call them terrorist. But West Pakistani elite created the whole mess.



MadDog said:


> Keep getting high on misinformation and brainwashing being fed to you by your media, CPEC will go in full swing and so will the regional economic integration of Central and South Asia. Your right wing regime can do nothing other than to learn to live with it !!!



there is no economic integration of South Asia without India in it


----------



## tore

nadeemkhan110 said:


> World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.
> 
> With a think tank from Beijing stating that China would have to get involved if India threatens the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Balochistan, theCongress on Monday called on Prime Minister Narendra Modi to question the Chinese Government over the ‘meaning’ behind the warning.
> 
> Speaking to ANI here, Congress leader Manish Tewari said that if ultimately the CPEC is going to threaten India, then the Centre needs to stand up to it.
> 
> “PM Modi should ask the Chinese that what exactly do they mean by ‘intervene’. After all, the think tank which has written this article is closely related with the Chinese state and the Chinese establishment. So PM Modi should ask the Chinese government that what the meaning of this threat is,” he said.
> 
> Earlier, the director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR) revealed that Prime Minister Modi’s reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day address is the latest concern for China.
> 
> Stating that China fears India may use “anti-government” elements in Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion project, the director stated that if the ‘plot’ causes any damage to the CPEC, then they will have to get involved.
> 
> Meanwhile, Baloch and Sindhi leaders held a joint protest against the ongoing CPEC in Balochistan outside the Chinese Embassy in London.
> 
> They claimed that thousands of people were displaced to facilitate a wide array of projects under the CPEC without a proper plan of rehabilitation or providing any compensation.
> 
> World Sindhi Congress Chairman Laku Luhana told ANI that the CPEC was not an economic project, but rather a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis.
> 
> “It is a project of capture on our land and coastal lines. This is not an economic project. It is a matter of life and death for the Baloch and the Sindhis. We will never agree to this project,” he added.
> 
> The USD 46 billion economic pact has been projected as a major boost for the economy by the Pakistan government, but locals in Balochistan say they have not benefited one bit from the CPEC.
> Source: http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/balochistan-activists-cpec-row-congress-calls-on-pm-modi-to-question-china-over-threat-3001786/


----------------------------------------------------------------

World Sindhi Congress, i never heard about this organization in my whole life, not single time in news, media or presence in Sindh. Looks like dummy for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi768

MilSpec said:


> Well now, even simple comprehension is suspect...
> And I don't really blame you, good terrorist, bad terrorist is a key feature for Planet Pakistan.



"Good freedom" struggle in an undisputed/uncontested territory of a neighbouring state and a "bad freedom" struggle in a territory recognised by all parties as disputed is also key feature of Planet India.


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Looks like you conveniently ignored the part of recognizing Bangladesh as a Sovereign state? If Mukti Bahini was a terror organisation, why would you recognize the state?
> 
> and
> 
> During its time in power, the Taliban regime, or "Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan", gained diplomatic recognition from only three states: the United Arab Emirates, Pakistan, and Saudi Arabia, all of which provided substantial aid. The other nations including the United Nations recognized the government of the Islamic State of Afghanistan (parts of whom were part of the United Front (Northern Alliance) as the legitimate government of Afghanistan.




"Looks like you conveniently ignored the part" that your arbitrary definition of what may or may not constitute as separatist is a matter of personal taste, not an international standard. Again, Mandela participated in military action so does not fit your narrow definition of a separatist leader. In his famous speech 'I Am Prepared to Die', he said:

-- The time comes in the life of any nation when there remain only two choices – submit or fight. That time has now come to South Africa. We shall not submit and we have no choice but to hit back by all means in our power in defence of our people, our future, and our freedom.

As for Bangladesh, the fact that we recognised them only strengthens my point that Burhan Wani is a separatist leader. We recognise them, we recognise Burhan Wani.

Again, Taliban are not even being denounced as "terrorist" by White House anymore.



tore said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> World Sindhi Congress, i never heard about this organization in my whole life, not single time in news, media or presence in Sindh. Looks like dummy for India.




The fact that only Indian newspapers are listening to this specific, otherwise unknown organization tells you everything you need to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> As for Bangladesh, the fact that we recognised them only strengthens my point that Burhan Wani is a separatist leader. We recognise them, we recognise Burhan Wani.
> 
> Again, Taliban are not even being denounced as "terrorist" by White House anymore


Ok, lets explore this.

1> So your contention is you along with every other country in the world recognized bangladesh despite of it being formed by terrorist entity called Mukti Bahini. Doesn't that give legitimacy to the same organisation that you claim are supposedly a terror organisation?

2> Your second contention is local commander of a terror organisation - recognized as a terror organisation by US, UK, EU and India rather than being a terrorist is a Separatist leader? So your government does differ with US, UK and the EU in defining a terror organisation

3> Was Taliban government recognized by US/UK/Euro/China? All major countries even recognised Saddam and Gaddhafi, but not Mullah Omar? Why. On the same note all of them recognized the Bangladesh, why? 

Is it possible your narrative lies in a different Planet?


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Ok, lets explore this.
> 
> 1> So your contention is you along with every other country in the world recognized bangladesh despite of it being formed by terrorist entity called Mukti Bahini. Doesn't that give legitimacy to the same organisation that you claim are supposedly a terror organisation?
> 
> 2> Your second contention is local commander of a terror organisation - recognized as a terror organisation by US, UK, EU and India rather than being a terrorist is a Separatist leader? So your government does differ with US, UK and the EU in defining a terror organisation
> 
> 3> Was Taliban government recognized by US/UK/Euro/China? All major countries even recognised Saddam and Gaddhafi, but not Mullah Omar? Why. On the same note all of them recognized the Bangladesh, why?
> 
> Is it possible your narrative lies in a different Planet?




Once again, "your arbitrary definition of what may or may not constitute as separatist leader is a matter of personal taste, not an international standard."

What is your rebuttal?

1. Not quite. You're limiting Bangladesh to Mukti Bahini. I see Bangladesh as it is: a country encompassing rich and complex diversity.

2. I'm pointing to sources in media that have called Burhan Wani a separatist leader. I will reiterate my main contention that is: merely because US, UK, EU, or India label a person "terrorist" does not say much. Mandela was labelled terrorist and he ending up addressing the French National Assembly. That's a huge honour if you know the importance of it.

3. Again, you're limiting yourself. Presently, Taliban are travelling to China and Qatar. US doesn't even see them as "terrorist".

My narrative is actually nuanced, neutral and respects the diversity of opinion. Its the governments labeling Nelson Mandela, or Burhan Wani, a terrorist that are pushing an agenda. Me? I'm only respecting the pluralist nature of truth. You may view it as anekāntavāda.


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> Once again, "your arbitrary definition of what may or may not constitute as separatist leader is a matter of personal taste, not an international standard."
> 
> What is your rebuttal?
> 
> 1. Not quite. You're limiting Bangladesh to Mukti Bahini. I see Bangladesh as it is: a country encompassing rich and complex diversity.


Who formed Bangladesh?





GenerallyKhan said:


> 2. I'm pointing to sources in media that have called Burhan Wani a separatist leader. I will reiterate my main contention that is: merely because US, UK, EU, or India label a person "terrorist" does not say much. Mandela was labelled terrorist and he ending up addressing the French National Assembly. That's a huge honour if you know the importance of it.


Which source? Who labelled Mandela as a terrorist,
If anything the Aprthied Regime was heavily sanctioned
On 7 August 1963 the United Nations Security Council passed Resolution 181, calling for a voluntary arms embargo against South Africa. In the same year a Special Committee Against Apartheid was established to encourage and oversee plans of action against the regime. From 1964 the US and Britain discontinued their arms trade with South Africa. The Security Council also condemned the Soweto massacre in Resolution 392. In 1977, the voluntary UN arms embargo became mandatory with the passing of Resolution 418.
Economic sanctions against South Africa were also frequently debated as an effective way of putting pressure on the apartheid government. In 1962, the UN General Assembly requested that its members sever political, fiscal and transportation ties with South Africa. In 1968, it proposed ending all cultural, educational and sporting connections as well. Economic sanctions, however, were not made mandatory, because of opposition from South Africa's main trading partners.
In 1973, the UN adopted the Apartheid Convention which defines apartheid and even qualifies it as a crime against humanity which might lead to international criminal prosecution of the individuals responsible for perpetrating it.

By your standard, I am sure even OBL wasn't a terrorist, right?




GenerallyKhan said:


> 3. Again, you're limiting yourself. Presently, Taliban are travelling to China and Qatar. US doesn't even see them as "terrorist".


Did US/UK/China/EU (rest of the civilized world for that matter) recognize Taliban government when KSA/Pak/UAE did?


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Who formed Bangladesh?




I imagine it would be great many people.



MilSpec said:


> Which source?




Have you not read my previous posts?



MilSpec said:


> Did US/UK/China/EU recognize Taliban government when KSA/Pak/UAE did?




I quote:

> You are limiting yourself. Presently, Taliban are travelling to China and Qatar. US doesn't even see them as "terrorist".


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> I imagine it would be great many people.


Brush up a bit on history, it will help your cause. 





GenerallyKhan said:


> Have you not read my previous posts?



Post an international recognized source.




GenerallyKhan said:


> I quote:
> 
> > You are limiting yourself. Presently, Taliban are travelling to China and Qatar. US doesn't even see them as "terrorist".



Yupp and thus it bombed taliban and it's handlers to bits, right? Who did US fight against in Afghanistan again?


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Brush up a bit on history, it will help your cause.




On the contrary, it is my knowledge of history that forces me to state there are many actors. Did Gandhi alone created India? Hardly. He was one of many actors.




MilSpec said:


> Post an international recognized source.




You'll have to read my previous post where I mentioned it. I'm not doing your homework for you.




MilSpec said:


> Yupp and thus it bombed taliban and it's handlers to bits, right? Who did US fight against in Afghanistan again?




I suggest you take you own advice and brush up a bit on history of 9/11, it will certainly help your cause.


This is my contention, "your arbitrary definition of what may or may not constitute as separatist leader is a matter of personal taste, not an international standard."

Do you have a rebuttal?


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> I imagine it would be great many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not read my previous posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote:
> 
> > You are limiting yourself. Presently, Taliban are travelling to China and Qatar. US doesn't even see them as "terrorist".


Following is the actual article the your "source refers to" 

During an operation on Friday, soldiers and police killed a 22-year-old commander in the* militant* group Hizbul Mujahideen - Wall street Journal - 
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/...lled-hundreds-injured-in-protests-in-kashmir/


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> *Following is the actual article the your "source refers to"*
> 
> During an operation on Friday, soldiers and police killed a 22-year-old commander in the* militant* group Hizbul Mujahideen - Wall street Journal -
> http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/...lled-hundreds-injured-in-protests-in-kashmir/




Negative. I did not quote this as my source.


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> On the contrary, it is my knowledge of history that forces me to state there are many actors. Did Gandhi alone created India? Hardly. He was one of many actors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to read my previous post where I mentioned it. I'm not doing your homework for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you take you own advice and brush up a bit on history of 9/11, it will certainly help your cause.
> 
> 
> This is my contention, "your arbitrary definition of what may or may not constitute as separatist leader is a matter of personal taste, not an international standard."
> 
> Do you have a rebuttal?


It's not my defination , US UK EU all define your Hizbul Mujahideen as a terrorist organisation. Take it up with them or ask your foreign minister (if you have one) to take it up with them. 
When you lack simple comprehension of the language, and nothing seems to be assimilating in the little grey matter, what is the point of posting rebuttals, You are free to post OBL picture as your hero for all I care. 

Taliban- were, are and will be terrorists, sympathizing with them just makes regimes and individuals terrorist sympathizers, Neither UN nor any major nation in the world declared Mukti Bahini as a terror organisation. , Burhan Wani was just another spineless terrorist killed just like all his successors will be. Hope fully that explains my position, if you still have questions then I suggest buy a dictionary.



GenerallyKhan said:


> Negative. I did not quote this as my source.


check again... your source points to WSG in it's first paragraph.


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> replace India with say Pakistan, or your family member, you still dont find your post abusive? I have dealt with more trolls than you can imagine, try playing these wordplay nonsense with someone else.



India is not building CPEC or something like it that hurts Pakistan or say Pakistani PM or COAS or any Pakistani. You won't find any Pakistani lecturing useless Indian idiots here on forum about how that project is not good for Indians.

Second don't try bringing my family to discussion. I haven't abused anyone's family here I am not that disgusting of a coward to bring in someone's family to score points ............... and just for your information in real life if you were in front of me and tried threatening my family I will take your guts out. So grow up little boy and don't try involving families in your fights with others. 

And I give a damn about a troll telling me how he deals with trolls even when he is supposedly somehow some big shot on this forum. Save it for audience who gets impressed easily ............ I am not.

And now if you have had enough of it ............. would be better you back off, I am in no mood to destroy an already weak person..... I have some standards and you don't meet them.


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> India is not building CPEC or something like it that hurts Pakistan or say Pakistani PM or COAS or any Pakistani. You won't find any Pakistani lecturing useless Indian idiots here on forum about how that project is not good for Indians.
> 
> Second don't try bringing my family to discussion. I haven't abused anyone's family here I am not that disgusting of a coward to bring in someone's family to score points ............... and just for your information in real life if you were in front of me and tried threatening my family I will take your guts out. So grow up little boy and don't try involving families in your fights with others.
> 
> And I give a damn about a troll telling me how he deals with trolls even when he is supposedly somehow some big shot on this forum. Save it for audience who gets impressed easily ............ I am not.
> 
> And now if you have had enough of it ............. would be better you back off, I am in no mood to destroy an already weak person..... I have some standards and you don't meet them.


ooh internet tough guy. That's a first...weren't you the one saying that your post wasn't offensive? If it really wasn't why would you be offended if the target word was changed?

I don't give two bits about your opinion of me...


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> ooh internet tough guy....weren't you the one saying that your post wasn't offensive?



There was nothing offensive ................. here read this again with only one word added (CPEC) to help you understand it better ............... 

CPEC is a reality and India will have to take it, laying down, standing up, sitting ........... better not resist it because it will hurt more ................ we are not using any lubricants ................ just take it, it will still hurt but in the end you will enjoy it............................. or to make it more simpler to understand and in a language that is better understood in your part of the region "If you cannot stop it then enjoy it" (Samaj to gay he hon gay ap..................)

Now tell me which part says "India is a hell"? Which part abuses India or any Indian? and do tell me if Indians politicians have not used these words "If you cannot stop a rape then its better you enjoy it".

About internet toughness well I did refer to real life if you have skipped it and I did explain the why part did not I?


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> It's not my defination , US UK EU all define your Hizbul Mujahideen as a terrorist organisation. Take it up with them or ask your foreign minister (if you have one) to take it up with them.




Again, Nelson Mandela was labelled terrorist by all the above and then invited to speak to the French National Assembly.



MilSpec said:


> When you lack simple comprehension of the language, and nothing seems to be assimilating in the little grey matter, what is the point of posting rebuttals, You are free to post OBL picture as your hero for all I care.




Personal attacks are the weapon of the weak, my friend.



MilSpec said:


> Taliban- were, are and will be terrorists, sympathizing with them just makes regimes and individuals terrorist sympathizers, Neither UN nor any major nation in the world declared Mukti Bahini as a terror organisation.




And, yet, White House doesn't label them 'terrorist'. Certainly raises questions about the credibility of such lists.



MilSpec said:


> Burhan Wani was just another spineless terrorist killed just like all his successors will be. Hope fully that explains my position, if you still have questions then I suggest buy a dictionary.




Burhan Wani was a separatist leader.



MilSpec said:


> check again... your source points to WSG in it's first paragraph.




Aww, someone is experiencing cognitive dissonance!

Here's a new one: Kashmiri media: A disunited view

And another: Kashmir violence: Indian authorities seize newspapers and shut down cable TV after killing of separatist leader


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> There was nothing offensive ................. here read this again with only one word added (CPEC) to help you understand it better ...............
> 
> CPEC is a reality and India will have to take it, laying down, standing up, sitting ........... better not resist it because it will hurt more ................ we are not using any lubricants ................ just take it, it will still hurt but in the end you will enjoy it............................. or to make it more simpler to understand and in a language that is better understood in your part of the region "If you cannot stop it then enjoy it" (Samaj to gay he hon gay ap..................)
> 
> Now tell me which part says "India is a hell"? Which part abuses India or any Indian? and do tell me if Indians politicians have not used these words "If you cannot stop a rape then its better you enjoy it".
> 
> About internet toughness well I did refer to real life if you have skipped it and I did explain the why part did not I?


Again why you be offended or take it as a threat, if the target word was replaced ? So you should be Ok with me replacing it, right?

And you are welcome to spill my guts whenever if you wish to do so, let me know and I will send you my address. 



GenerallyKhan said:


> Aww, someone is experiencing cognitive dissonance!
> 
> Here's a new one: Kashmiri media: A disunited view
> 
> And another: Kashmir violence: Indian authorities seize newspapers and shut down cable TV after killing of separatist leader



Al Jazeera- really. 

As far as your other Source " Independent" Go ahead and click on the "Seperatist leader link" and this is what you will find
"Hizbul Mujahideen is one of the most powerful militant separatist groups in Kashmir and is listed as a terrorist group by the Indian, US and British governments. Wani is believed to have been one of the youngest divisional commanders of the pro-Pakistan group".
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...aves-at-least-eight-dead-and-60-a7128756.html



GenerallyKhan said:


> Again, Nelson Mandela was labelled terrorist by all the above and then invited to speak to the French National Assembly.


Please provide a reference to Mandela being declared by US/UK/EU/UN any one?


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Again why you be offended or take it as a threat, if the target word was replaced ? So you should be Ok with me replacing it, right?
> 
> And you are welcome to spill my guts whenever if you wish to do so, let me know and I will send you my address.
> 
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera- really.
> 
> As far as your other Source " Independent" Go ahead and click on the "Seperatist leader link" and this is what you will find
> "Hizbul Mujahideen is one of the most powerful militant separatist groups in Kashmir and is listed as a terrorist group by the Indian, US and British governments. Wani is believed to have been one of the youngest divisional commanders of the pro-Pakistan group".
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...aves-at-least-eight-dead-and-60-a7128756.html




I guess, we have an agreement that Burhan Wani was a separatist leader then.


----------



## MilSpec

GenerallyKhan said:


> I guess, we have an agreement that Burhan Wani was a separatist leader then.


As I said, Dictionary would help.


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> As I said, Dictionary would help.




Well, you asked for a source. I furnished it for you. Embrace the pluralistic nature of truth!


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> And you are welcome to spill my guts whenever if you wish to do so, let me know and I will send you my address.



Munna try reading things in the context, cowards attack other's family in their fights real men they don't. And try to understand what I said here again read it and try to understand it in totality



User said:


> Second don't try bringing my family to discussion. I haven't abused anyone's family here I am not that disgusting of a coward to bring in someone's family to score points ............... *and just for your information in real life if you were in front of me and tried threatening my family I will take your guts out. So grow up little boy and don't try involving families in your fights with others*.



Keep your address to yourself ................. come and try threatening my family in real life and I will prove what I said. 

I have spent a lot of time in an activity that I am not enjoying ............. if it had been some grown up I would have enjoyed it ...................... playing this game with a kid is no fun. Chalo bachay apna kam karo aur mujay maff karo ub Tum jeet gay khush ub, chalo ub niklo.


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> Munna try reading things in the context, cowards attack other's family in their fights real men they don't. And try to understand what I said here again read it and try to understand it in totality
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your address to yourself ................. come and try threatening my family in real life and I will prove what I said.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time in an activity that I am not enjoying ............. if it had been some grown up I would have enjoyed it ...................... playing this game with a kid is no fun. Chalo bachay apna kam karo aur mujay maff karo ub Tum jeet gay khush ub, chalo ub niklo.



Why would I threaten you family? What the hell is wrong with you... You were the one who is suggesting innuendo's to insult India, and then trying to act all tough when I suggested if your post is not offensive replace the target of your post with your nation or a family member.... tab to bohot taqlef hui.... 

Aur ye bachay vachay apne paas rakh,,,,, as far as your tough guy impositions are concerned, main internet pe dhamki dena walo mein se nahi hu, jo post likha hai mere samne akar agar bolta, to khud jaan jaata, bacha kon hai aur baap kaun.


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> Why would I threaten you family? What the hell is wrong with you... You were the one who is suggesting innuendo's to insult India, and then trying to act all tough when I suggested if your post is not offensive replace the target of your post with your nation or a family member.... tab to bohot taqlef hui....



Did I refer to anyone's family in my post? Weren't you the one who referred to my family? What your or my family has got to do with our fight? Little scared cowards attack others' family.

I will insult modi's India as many times as I like too bad you feel that ......... live with it and don't expect me to respect India as if she is country that produces saints. If my country can be called a hell by one of shittiest Indian who happens to be minister there then you loose any moral ground to ask me to respect India, go teach your ministers first.




MilSpec said:


> Aur ye bachay vachay apne paas rakh,,,,, as far as your tough guy impositions are concerned, main internet pe dhamki dena walo mein se nahi hu, jo post likha hai mere samne akar agar bolta, to khud jaan jaata, bacha kon hai aur baap kaun.



Abay q koshish kar raha hy wo kam karnay ki jiss ka tuj may tapar he nahi hay , mummy daddy burger bacha lagta hay tu mujay behter hay woi reh apnay say bary kam karnay ki koshish mat kar ja maff kia tujay choota samaj kay . 

Rehi kon baap aur kon baita wali bat ............ well tayray Walid / pita say mayra koi jagra nahi hay may un ko bayizat karnay ki koshish nahi karo ga. Ignore kia


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> Did I refer to anyone's family in my post? Weren't you the one who referred to my family? What your or my family has got to do with our fight? Little scared cowards attack others' family.


Read and comprehend what I wrote, You suggested there was nothing derogatory in your post, And if I said if you truly feel so replace the target of your post to your country or a family member and then evaluate if your post is offensive or not... I am not a low life to say anything of that sort either about your country or your family, but you evidently are as you admit.



User said:


> I will insult modi's India as many times as I like too bad you feel that ......... live with it and don't expect me to respect India as if she is country that produces saints.


to fir rating ke liye kyu ro raha hai kal se? Go ahead and keep insulting nationalities, if not me someone else will rate...,


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> Read and comprehend what I wrote, You suggested there was nothing derogatory in your post, And if I said if you truly feel so replace the target of your post to your country or a family member and then evaluate if your post is offensive or not... I am not a low life to say anything of that sort either about your country or your family, but you evidently are as you admit.



Why your mine family has to be dragged here why even refer to family?

Yes there was nothing derogatory in my post ............... modi's India evidently is feeling the pain because of CPEC (enough statements are there to prove that) whereas it can benefit itself from it. I said CPEC is reality will happen no matter how much pain India feels so better let it happen though pain of Pakistan developing would still be there but in end India can enjoy the CPEC itself. Kiss kisam ka TTA or TTC hay yar tu? Kuch akal wakal hay ya paidal hay bilkul he? Ub agar may nay apni statement ko Indian politicians wala masala laga dia to iss may itna biggarnay wali kon c bat thi? Tumhay pasand nai ai to may kya karo.

I have always admitted from start I consider India an enemy state and I speak my heart so this makes me a low life? 

May be your internet hindus made me bitter and more blunt but speaking what I feel and not sugarcoating it is in my blood.



MilSpec said:


> *to fir rating ke liye kyu ro raha hai kal se?*




Bohat mota dimagh hay bahi tayray pass iman say ............ here read again what I said.



User said:


> @WAJsal @WebMaster* I won't ask for reversal of negative ratings *but at least promote someone who is mentally stable, capable and fair to be a TTA or TTC on your forum.............. not someone who is biased and a hypocrite.







MilSpec said:


> Go ahead and keep insulting nationalities, if not me someone else will rate...,



Correction not nationalities but a nationality and it so happens that nationality "internet hindu" happens to be Indian and in abundance on this forum.

Now can we move on, you are satisfied and must feel accomplished three negative ratings and I enjoyed taking on modi's India. Nobody else is bothered about what we are doing so Mission accomplished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> Why your mine family has to be dragged here why even refer to family?
> 
> Yes there was nothing derogatory in my post ............... modi's India evidently is feeling the pain because of CPEC (enough statements are there to prove that) whereas it can benefit itself from it. I said CPEC is reality will happen no matter how much pain India feels so better let it happen though pain of Pakistan developing would still be there but in end India can enjoy the CPEC itself. Kiss kisam ka TTA or TTC hay yar tu? Kuch akal wakal hay ya paidal hay bilkul he? Ub agar may nay apni statement ko Indian politicians wala masala laga dia to iss may itna biggarnay wali kon c bat thi? Tumhay pasand nai ai to may kya karo.
> 
> I have always admitted from start I consider India an enemy state and I speak my heart so this makes me a low life?
> 
> May be your internet hindus made me bitter and more blunt but speaking what I feel and not sugarcoating it is in my blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bohat mota dimagh hay bahi tayray pass iman say ............ here read again what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction not nationalities but a nationality and it so happens that nationality "internet hindu" happens to be Indian and in abundance on this forum.
> 
> Now can we move on, you are satisfied and must feel accomplished three negative ratings and I enjoyed taking on modi's India. Nobody else is bothered about what we are doing so Mission accomplished.




You are admitting that you intentionally are insulting India, when I did rate your post you started crying about a different post, When I rated him, your problem was why was he not rated first, after that back tracking on the offensive content on your post whic you yourself contradicted in the same post... abe dimaag hai bhi tere paas? tu mere dimaag ki fikar na kar....Kal se roe jaa raha hai... Ab kuch baccha nahi to ab internet Hindu ka raag alap raha hai... tu bas kar . tere se nahi hoga... 

Arre baat karne ki tameez to sikha nahi, and taking on Modi's India.... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> You are admitting that you intentionally are insulting India, when I did rate your post you started crying about a different post, When I rated him, your problem was why was he not rated first, after that back tracking on the offensive content on your post whic you yourself contradicted in the same post... abe dimaag hai bhi tere paas? tu mere dimaag ki fikar na kar....Kal se roe jaa raha hai... Ab kuch baccha nahi to ab internet Hindu ka raag alap raha hai... tu bas kar . tere se nahi hoga...




You are feeling guilty ............. just admit it and move on. Again the same advise don't resist, it would hurt less. Guilt sometimes kills express it confess it and ask for forgiveness. Normally that's what real men do.




MilSpec said:


> Arre baat karne ki tameez to sikha nahi, and taking on Modi's India.... lol



Waqai bohat mota dimagh hay tayra ........................ You need to loose your manners and ethics to take on modi's India. A big lol to you . Try harder, try, then try little more but

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> You need to loose your manners and ethics to take on modi's India. A big lol to you . Try harder, try, then try little more but



Without loosing my manners and etiquette I have been doing pretty ok, and taking on whatever comes my way... It has to do with my upbringing, which I don't expect you to comprehend...

Try harder for what? counter you ... hehe


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> Without loosing my manners and etiquette I have been doing pretty ok, and taking on whatever comes my way... It has to do with my upbringing, which I don't expect you to comprehend...
> 
> Try harder for what? counter you ... hehe



My upbringing made me honest, fair, and to speak the truth, and I don't expect hypocrites and bigots to understand that. 

Okay so now can we move on? Or you want to keep playing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GenerallyKhan

MilSpec said:


> Without loosing my manners and etiquette I have been doing pretty ok, and taking on whatever comes my way... It has to do with my upbringing, which I don't expect you to comprehend...
> 
> Try harder for what? counter you ... hehe





User said:


> My upbringing made me honest, fair, and to speak the truth, and I don't expect hypocrites and bigots to understand that.
> 
> Okay so now can we move on? Or you want to keep playing?




I'd appreciate if you two gentlemen can go on for a little longer, I'm starting to indulge in some schadenfreude.


----------



## MilSpec

User said:


> My upbringing made me honest, fair, and to speak the truth, and I don't expect hypocrites and bigots to understand that.
> 
> Okay so now can we move on? Or you want to keep playing?


as I said , I do not expect you to comprehend ...let's move on.


----------



## I.R.A

MilSpec said:


> ...let's move on.



Motay dimagh kay admi half of my posts have been trying to tell you this. And then you blame me for lacking comprehension skills.


----------



## cirr

Donald Trump said:


> Not scared dude. Modi is the last person to be scared! It is about the fact that China is making its CPEC in DISPUTED TERRITORY!



Don't forget part of NE India is also DISPUTED TERRITORY.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MadDog

wiseone2 said:


> The leaders of the Mukti Bahini are Bengali speaking personnel of the Pakistani army, paramilitary and police. you can call them terrorist. But West Pakistani elite created the whole mess.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no economic integration of South Asia without India in it



Pakistan is at the crossroads of South Asia, Central Asia and West Asia. Central Asia is at our northern borders (Tajkistan, Afghanistan), WestAsia/Middle East is at South and Southwest border (Oman, GCC, Iran) and Pakistan itself in South Asia. India would be isolated if it won't become part of this economic integration, CPEC is just part of a big chain involving 64 countries called the One Belt One Road initiative, linking east to the west !!!


----------



## wiseone2

MadDog said:


> Pakistan is at the crossroads of South Asia, Central Asia and West Asia. Central Asia is at our northern borders (Tajkistan, Afghanistan), WestAsia/Middle East is at South and Southwest border (Oman, GCC, Iran) and Pakistan itself in South Asia. India would be isolated if it won't become part of this economic integration, CPEC is just part of a big chain involving 64 countries called the One Belt One Road initiative, linking east to the west !!!



India has huge trade with West Asian states. This is before CPEC even existed.


----------



## MadDog

wiseone2 said:


> India has huge trade with West Asian states. This is before CPEC even existed.



India depends either on Pakistan or on Iran/Afghanistan (have to reach an Iranian port by sea) for direct trade with Central Asia. CPEC will be connected to all central asian countries as Xinjiang province of China borders nearly 7 countries. However I don't see India joining this integration in the short term. There are high chances Iran would join in, as its border is barely 40-50 km from Gwadar where CPEC starts. Iran is energy rich and China's western regions are in need for energy import especially natural gas . Chinese officials recently facilitated trip of Pakistan's national security advisor to Tehran. Saudi defence minister, son of the sitting king , visited Pakistan last week and highlighted the importance of CPEC for GCC from where the oil will go to China via a network of pipelines. Russia is building a the $2 Billion North-South Gas pipeline from Lahore to Karachi, which is being made parallel to the ongoing CPEC projects (Russia to borders Xinjiang, Russia wanted to reach these very warm waters in 1980's). Regional posturing is taking place as we speak !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donald Trump

cirr said:


> Don't forget part of NE India is also DISPUTED TERRITORY.


Really? Says China? Lol! You guys are funny! 

South Tibet my a$$! And WTF are YOU guys doing in Tibet which you have occupied by use of force? You need to get the hell out of there and hand over the land to the Tibetans as Tibet belongs to them and NOT you Chinese.


----------

